# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Peixes >  Canthigaster capistrata

## Filipe Pacheco

_Canthigaster capistrata_

No habitat natural:



Espécie litoral, encontrada a pouca profundidade sobre fundos rochosos, alimenta-se de vários invertebrados (especialmente crustáceos), como tal não é aconselhada para aquários com invertebrados.

Comprimento: 11 cm (normalmente menos)

Distribuição: Açores, Madeira, Canárias e Cabo Verde.

----------

